# mini-ITX recommendation



## Kimi (Oct 20, 2013)

I've read several posts where you recommend to forget on Thin clients and look at mini-ITX. Because of that, I decided to consult with you about the election of mini-ITX.
Could you please help me in choosing mini-ITX?

I really love FreeBSD and want to make small home server (dns, squid, mail, web, etc) on mini-ITX infrastructure.

The problem is that I'm limited to this mini-ITX boards:

INTEL iNM10 Express + iAtom D2500
MSI C847IS-P33 + Intel Celeron DualCore 847
GA-C1007UN + Intel Celeron DualCore 1007U
GA-C807N + Intel Single-core Celeron 807
GA-E350N-USB3 + AMD E-350 Dual-Core

Another problem is which of these boards functions without problems on FreeBSD? 
What do you recommend from this list?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morte (Oct 22, 2013)

The first board has an intel chipset for networking. I won't go so far as to say avoid realtek, but intel is far better for networking hands down.


----------



## Kimi (Oct 22, 2013)

Morte said:
			
		

> The first board has an intel chipset for networking. I won't go so far as to say avoid realtek, but intel is far better for networking hands down.



Thank @Morte, I'll take your advice into consideration.  Based on these discussions choose Intel D2500 does not promise that it will operate properly.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31270
http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=49635.60

@vermaden here proposed MSI C847IS-P33: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36797.

Any advice is welcome!


----------



## shepper (Oct 24, 2013)

If you are strictly going to run it as a server then the Intel Cedartrail graphics won't be a major issue.

I tend to like passive cooling - less to go wrong.  If you are in the US you can get some older mini-itx boards at AscendTech.  Be careful, some are pulls or OEM and come without heat shields.


----------

